# Who's Dr knows their's vaping?



## Casper (10/12/15)

Guys, I went to the doctor a few weeks ago for hypertension. Told her I'm vaping and smoking 17 fags less a day, she said to me that she is promoting vaping to all smokers! She has got no problem with vaping. She did say that the best is not to fag nor vape, but vaping still by far exceeds fags in terms of cons and general health. 

What did your doctor say about the fact that you are vaping, and chasing clouds all day long?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/15)

My Doctor is one of our customers, not that I actually go to Doctors ever but the last time I used one it was him and he examined me in the shop because I was a bit sick lol  so yeah mine knows I vape  and he does to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

My Doc is too old school... but he is very happy I stopped smoking and moved to vaping because the results are clear... but he stops short of promoting Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (10/12/15)

Well I dont go to a doctor unless I am dying, so no idea what he would say. But my Maxillo-Facial & Oral Surgeon today was so impressed with how well the healing is in my mouth - apparently it is already at a 2 week healing stage even tho it has just been a week for me. So he asked me for all the info I could give him - gave him all the forums details. So he will investigate this cos now he is curious as to if he can prove it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

Which Dr? I have too many lol


----------



## korn1 (10/12/15)

I can ask Dr google 

Have not been to one but went for a check up at the dentist and she said it is better


----------



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

My 1 Dr is very interested as to how this works. He wants to smell my juices everytime I have a appointment......wait that doesn't sound good

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/15)

When I told my doctor I switched to Vaping, he just tried: "O, is dit daai olie-stokkie"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (10/12/15)

My doctor is sooooo impressed with the condition of my lungs, and when I told him I starded to vape a couple of months ago and stop with the stinkies he looked and me and said: That is quite interesting.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/15)

Interestingly my annual medical check-in at work showed exactly the same lung capacity as last years. My sinuses do feel loads better though.


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/12/15)

went one day to some cheap doctor as was low on cash and couldnt go to my regular doc. he asked if i smoke i said no i vape. so he gave me 2 printed copies on how to quit analogues and the bad affects of analogues. aye

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA (10/12/15)

I suffered badly from asthma for many years and I found that heavy VG vapes 80/20 + tend to bring out my asthma after prolonged vaping. However, I have been sick far less since i left the cigarettes behind and my doctor has admitted to vaping being more beneficial for my health although he disagrees with any kind of smoke or vapor inhalation altogether. 

+1 Point to Chasing Clouds


----------



## jlw777 (10/12/15)

My wife is my doctor.  She is so happy she doesn't have to smell cigarettes anymore.

Will see what body check reporr says at year end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

This should be interesting...
Anybody have feedback on their visit to the gyni 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

DougP said:


> This should be interesting...
> Anybody have feedback on their visit to the gyni
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No bud. Thats not whete it goes

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Urm I know but if vaping cleans out lungs was just wondering if it.... Never mind  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (10/12/15)

My dentist loves the fact that i vape now... during my last visit he said he was so happy he doesnt have to clean tar buildup off my teeth anymore


----------



## Clouder (11/12/15)

I went to see my Doctor about 6months back, asked If I smoke, I said yes, he replied: "Oh.... I can't tell you not to smoke, because I smoke and I love it!"


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (4/1/16)

Casper said:


> Guys, I went to the doctor a few weeks ago for hypertension. Told her I'm vaping and smoking 17 fags less a day, she said to me that she is promoting vaping to all smokers! She has got no problem with vaping. She did say that the best is not to fag nor vape, but vaping still by far exceeds fags in terms of cons and general health.
> 
> What did your doctor say about the fact that you are vaping, and chasing clouds all day long?


 I had a young doctor that was not informed about vaping yet. I can say however, that the lungs don't feel tightly squeezed anymore from the tar that your lungs would fixate on. I can breath, taste and smellquite perfectly again. Barely even get Vaper's tongue. My switch from cigs to vape was like instant. Doctor's should be targeting us for investigations. Not Scientists.


----------

